# Honda HS55 - substitute replacement drive control cable?



## Wallyman (Nov 9, 2015)

Did a search on "HS55 cable" and didn't get a single hit. Looking to replace the drive activation cable (Honda PN: 54510-736-810 "CABLE, CLUTCH" which is same part as the auger cable) which are no longer available. Alternate is listed as 54510-736-C10, also no longer available. Has anyone found a suitable replacement that can be made to work? Mine is frayed at the lever and down to the last couple of strands, I don't trust it for another season.  I see other 54510-736-xxx cables out there on ebay (especially the -000), just wondering if any are long enough with the right ends.. 

Thanks!
Wallyman


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You may have to repair it or get it made at a bike shop, post a few pictures to see if any of us can provide ideas for fixing it. 
I have fixed a few car accelerator cables succesfully.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a few HS-55ta parts machines, I can take a look and see if I have a good one. Not sure if its the same on the wheeled version or not. Is yours wheeled or tracked?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Sidegrinder*, if you want to help him, you can go to boats. net and look for cables the part number on your machines and see if they match the part numbers that he posted prior, hopefuly they do and he'll be good to go.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Lets wait and see if he comes back...


----------



## Wallyman (Nov 9, 2015)

sidegrinder said:


> I have a few HS-55ta parts machines, I can take a look and see if I have a good one. Not sure if its the same on the wheeled version or not. Is yours wheeled or tracked?


I'm back.  Had to focus on leaves.. leaves and more leaves.. ugh. Glad that is almost done!

Mine is wheeled and earlier (HS55 WA serial 1012xxx).. I tried to discern if the W and T are the same from the Honda site and they are not:

HS55 WA
54510-736-810	CABLE, CLUTCH (NA USE ALT:54510-736-C10)	
HS55 TA
54525-736-000	CABLE, CHANGE (NOT AVAILABLE)

That's why I am trying to figure out if maybe the TA is longer and I can just tywrap the extra slack out of the way or something to make it fit. I need to take my cable out and photo/measure it as a starting point I guess. I am not sure if I can fix it or not, there isn't a ton of room under the paddle and that is the bad end.

Wallyman


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wallyman said:


> I'm back.  Had to focus on leaves.. leaves and more leaves.. ugh. Glad that is almost done!
> 
> Mine is wheeled and earlier (HS55 WA serial 1012xxx).. I tried to discern if the W and T are the same from the Honda site and they are not:
> 
> ...


Let's hope Sidegrinder can help you.


----------



## Wallyman (Nov 9, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Let's hope Sidegrinder can help you.


Finally made time to tear it apart and take some measurements and photos.. can anyone confirm a cable that would work for this?

Lever end - with it pulled all the way out, 4.5" to knob.










And hoop end is 1 7/8"










Cable sheath is 26" from here:










to here:










Total length knob to hoop end is 33.5"


----------



## Wallyman (Nov 9, 2015)

I am trying to figure out if this will work:

Honda Marine 
54510-736-000 
54510-736-000 
CABLE, CLUTCH 
(Honda Code 1878511)

Guy on ebay has it, have asked for measurements to see if it can be made to work....

Wallyman


----------



## Wallyman (Nov 9, 2015)

Wallyman said:


> I am trying to figure out if this will work:
> 
> Honda Marine
> 54510-736-000
> ...


Got a reply that that cable is 16" long give or take.. so no dice.

Anyone else have a possible substitution? Need to get this thing back together before 58 degrees turns to 28.. 


Wallyman


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What model and serial number is your blower?
I have HS55 tracked that I may end up just parting out.
Maybe I have that cable.....


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

im not sure but maybe cal around at motorcycle shops.. ask if they can make you one.. using your cable ends. im pretty sure some of them can make that happen.. the more they service older bikes.. the better the chances id say.. if the shop guy knows his classic Nortons and Indians better than anyone else.. he`s the guy!


----------



## JPete416 (Mar 10, 2018)

*HS55 parts?*



YSHSfan said:


> What model and serial number is your blower?
> I have HS55 tracked that I may end up just parting out.
> Maybe I have that cable.....


YSHSfan, Is there any chance you still have the tracked Honda HS55 snowblower that you are parting out? If so, i'm looking for the 2 springs that are at the bottom of the handlebar cables. Parts numbers 24468-736-000 and 24469-736-000

See the illustration on this web page of what i'm talking about:
https://www.partstree.com/parts/hon...ower-made-in-japan-sn-hs55-1000001/handlebar/


----------

